# [LearningOnMacBookAir] Installation of Oracle 10g DB and MSSQL Server 2008 & 2008 R2 DB



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello Users,

A newbie Mac User (a week old on my MBAir early 2014 edition),

So, my sincere apologies if I am posting this in the Wrong Section, but couldn't find a suitable sub-forum pertaining to my query.

Anyway, diving straight to the "Point of Concern", : P


I have to install:

1.) an "Express" Edition of Oracle 10g DB
and
2.) Microsoft SQL Server 2008 & 2008 R2 Standard and/or Developer Edition

for Learning purposes, but I *dont* want to waste my precious GBs of SSD Space by going the BootCamp Way and then Windows 7 (64bit) OS installation and finally, Installation of both Databases Clients,

I would prefer the Mac OS way, i.e. installation of DBes straight on Mac OS.



So, I am un-aware on "how to" proceed for the same,

Not sure about:

a.) download links for Mac OS Compatible,
b.) installation of the same, 


So, need help with the same.


My Apple *MacBookAir Specs*:
Model: Early 2014
Core i7||8GB RAM||512 GB SSD||OS: Yosemite 10.10.1||Architecture: 64bit



Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## bikramjitkar (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't know about Oracle but SQL Server can be installed on a Windows OS only.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2014)

Not worth the time installing these on Mac.  Short answer is no.


----------

